# Sydney and Ziggi (kinda heavy 56k beware)



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I come home everyday at lunch time to let the dogs out, and Sydney's favorite thing to do, is for me to open the blinds so she can lay in the sun while I eat lunch. Ziggi as adopted this habit and lays with her, it is really cute, so today I got a little snap happy!

They look so innocent and peaceful...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You got some really nice headshots. Both dogs look great.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are great Sydney. I wish my pics would coe out that clear.!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Great pics. I think after I drive out to SoCal to steal Lux I am gonna have to head out to NC and pick up Sydney and Ziggi before I come back to Chicago.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

awesome pics... I turn on the heater every morning and after grizz does business he comes inside and curls up on the vent... Heat seeking pit bulls haha.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

they r great pics my boys raider and red dog both curl up in front of the wood stove after watching me build a fire begging for a stick or in my case a log lol I swear this is the best breed and has been 4 as long as they have been around...here's a pic of 1 of raiders grandparents I've found thanks 2 this site u guys rock


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sydney those are beautiful shots of the dogs! I love them


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Aww, they look so sweet! Great pics Sydney.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Sydney you always have some of the best pic of your dogs......I have to get me a better camera!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Very cool pics*

Great pics Sydney, your dogs look so happy and well loved. Thanks for sharing with everyone, and i will say you do take good pictures.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Awe my two favorite red doggies! They look great.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

very good lookin dogs, i needa adopt a rednose haha


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

K, I want your dogs AND your camera..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Those were some really good pictures!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Beautiful pups! my pups wont sit still long enough lol


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

What kind of camera do you have.... is it a Nikon d40?


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

pretty...it must be a pit thing. Cause Deuce LOVES sitting in the sun.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Nikon D-40x


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

"Mom...go away. Can't you see we're sunning outselves and need to be left in peace?!" (WAAAYYY to familiar faces with a nosey flashy box holder.)


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sydney said:


>


"Please ma, no more pictures!"


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

*Camera shy*



maggiesmommie said:


> Beautiful pups! my pups wont sit still long enough lol


hahaha I haven't been able to get a good pic of Dakota in over a month either! haha EVERY time I bring out a camera... or get near her with the camera phone... she starts getting mouthy with me, or starts running all over the place taunting me! 
I guess liking heat is just an all around pit thing! EVERY time I get up from wherever I'm sitting, Dakota sneaks in and steals my seat... and will NOT give it back (until I get up from another spot that I've warmed up for her).... too funny!

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------

